# First basic (and modded) setup



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Had my setup a year or so now. Annoyingly I've not had the time to really perfect a decent brew. It seems no matter what I do, i always end up with sour or bitter shot.

Tried different beans (fresh, decent ones), different levels of tamp pressure, varying grinds and dosage.. but nope! :'(

I'll be selling this setup shortly and will replace with a semi-automatic I think


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Same setup currently... Have a new grinder in the offing though. I've managed to get some decent shots out of it with a bit of temp surfing and perseverance...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

And so the journey begins!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Pooper said:


> Had my setup a year or so now. Annoyingly I've not had the time to really perfect a decent brew. It seems no matter what I do, i always end up with sour or bitter shot.


What beans, what dose and extraction times?


----------

